# June Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you voted for your favorite(s) Guilty Golden?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voted, thank goodness we can pick more than one. 
They're all great entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Take a look at the Great entries and make your selections. 

*Voting ends on Tuesday, 06-30-2015 at 06:53 PM*


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

They are all terrific and most of them look totally innocent.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

19 votes so far, have you voted yet?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

23 votes now, we double this by June 30th?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not please look through the entries and make you selections. 
You can vote for more than one entry.

*Voting ends Tuesday June 30th!*


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I knew it we do own quite a mischievous breed:smooch:

GReat photo's everyone. !

Got my vote in


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally made my choice, great entries!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't forget to vote. These pictures are a lot of fun!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We are up to *33 votes* so far, keep the coming......

Thanks !!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I've voted!! So many cheeky Goldens!!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Probably a dumb question but since this is the first time I've entered a contest, I don't know the rules as far as voting on my own photo, or are we not allowed to vote on our own. Sorry & thanks.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

4goldengirls said:


> Probably a dumb question but since this is the first time I've entered a contest, I don't know the rules as far as voting on my own photo, or are we not allowed to vote on our own. Sorry & thanks.


You can vote for multiple photos with your vote, including your own if you wish.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's keep the votes coming!.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow it's a close vote so far... keep those votes coming! You can vote for more than one! Lovely photos to choose from!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

46 votes so far, let's get 50!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

It's multiple choice, you can vote for more than one entry. 

*Voting ends tomorrow-Tuesday June 30th @ 6:53 PM ET.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 49 members have voted. 

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to cast your vote.

If you haven't voted yet, please take a few minutes to look through the entries and make your selections. You can vote for more than one picture.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Final hours to get your votes in today, have you voted?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today is the last day to Vote-Voting ends at 6:53 p.m. ET*

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 
You can vote for more than one picture.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

It was hard to choose! These are all great.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last chance hours.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

58 votes so far, can we get to 60 in 2.5 hours from the time of this post?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Surely there's one more vote out there to 60


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *Chritty* PM sent.
Thank you to all who submitted photos, sharing your dogs with us always brings a smile.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Yay!!

Millie wants to thank everyone for their vote. She's so overwhelmed that she's had to have a nap though.








Such a great theme! Great to see all those cheeky cherubs!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Chritty!


----------

